# My liquid metal after 3 years of use



## j o e

I had free time today to re paste the liquid metal on my 8700k which I’ve used every day for the past 3 years, I’m really surprised how well it held up. It didn’t scar the ihs or die too. I just booted back up and I’m seeing identical temps also.


----------



## o1dschoo1

j o e said:


> I had free time today to re paste the liquid metal on my 8700k which I’ve used every day for the past 3 years, I’m really surprised how well it held up. It didn’t scar the ihs or die too. I just booted back up and I’m seeing identical temps also.
> View attachment 2475627
> View attachment 2475628
> View attachment 2475629


ive noticed the same honestly


----------



## j o e

actually it seems like it's 3-4 degrees cooler now that its been running for a while


----------



## D-EJ915

Did you clean off the silicone rubber adhesive? Leaving that in place will hurt your results in my experience with X299 CPU delids.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> Did you clean off the silicone rubber adhesive? Leaving that in place will hurt your results in my experience with X299 CPU delids.


X299 should be ran direct die. Screw the ihs on that socket.


----------



## 8051

Does liquid metal require periodic cleaning and reapplication?


----------



## o1dschoo1

8051 said:


> Does liquid metal require periodic cleaning and reapplication?


From what I've seen no. Gamers nexus did a experiment where he tested it for a year and it was the same temps after a year. I mean I'd re apply it once a year but that's just me being me.


----------



## 113802

8051 said:


> Does liquid metal require periodic cleaning and reapplication?


Been using the same application on my 6700k for four years without an issue.


----------



## looniam

well when you do it right the first time....


cheers!


----------



## speed_demon

Yeah looks pretty good. You also likely took your time to do a good job the first time, so that makes a difference as well.


----------



## j o e

D-EJ915 said:


> Did you clean off the silicone rubber adhesive? Leaving that in place will hurt your results in my experience with X299 CPU delids.


yeah I made sure to get it all scraped off


----------



## o1dschoo1

j o e said:


> yeah I made sure to get it all scraped off


Pro tip acetone wipes it right off


----------



## mouacyk

I'm not surprised, having used LM since 4770K. Back then, there was a dude showing a Youtube video of his laptop LM application drying to a chalk after about 11 months of use. It stirred a lot of discomfort for Ivy-Bridge delidders on PC, but in hindsight, it could have been anything that that person used, or maybe they had galvanization/corrosion due to the wrong metals mixing.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

mouacyk said:


> I'm not surprised, having used LM since 4770K. Back then, there was a dude showing a Youtube video of his laptop LM application drying to a chalk after about 11 months of use. It stirred a lot of discomfort for Ivy-Bridge delidders on PC, but in hindsight, it could have been anything that that person used, or maybe they had galvanization/corrosion due to the wrong metals mixing.


Pure copper block will do this...that's why I'm not willing to go Liquid Metal on my Asus G14 laptop..does it need it..heck yea... just not worth it IMHO...especially since I destroyed my fan JST connector already taking the heatsink off...ugh


----------



## mouacyk

Cakewalk_S said:


> Pure copper block will do this...that's why I'm not willing to go Liquid Metal on my Asus G14 laptop..does it need it..heck yea... just not worth it IMHO...especially since I destroyed my fan JST connector already taking the heatsink off...ugh


According to Derbauer, you need a second application on pure copper after the first application galvanizes after about one month of use.


----------



## o1dschoo1

It


Cakewalk_S said:


> Pure copper block will do this...that's why I'm not willing to go Liquid Metal on my Asus G14 laptop..does it need it..heck yea... just not worth it IMHO...especially since I destroyed my fan JST connector already taking the heatsink off...ugh


 We shall see. I just put liquid metal on a copper water block


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

I will never use that **** again. I used some cool laboratory Liquid Metal on my 3770K and an old Vendetta [actually a Thermalright VenomousX] heatsink which is nickel platted copper ie no aluminium and it bonded the damn heatsink to my CPU. I tried overclocking it to a temperature that was well above what I like using and it refused to detach. I had to hit it with a chisel to separate it in the end. Fortunately not too much damage, nothing that adversely affected the CPU.


----------



## o1dschoo1

ListerOfSmeg said:


> I will never use that **** again. I used some cool laboratory Liquid Metal on my 3770K and an old Vendetta heatsink which is nickel platted copper ie no aluminium and it bonded the damn heatsink to my CPU. I tried overclocking it to a temperature that was well above what I like using and it refused to detach. I had to hit it with a chisel to separate it in the end. Fortunately not too much damage, nothing that adversely affected the CPU.


The base between the fins that stucks down as low as the heatpipes is aluminum.


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

o1dschoo1 said:


> The base between the fins that stucks down as low as the heatpipes is aluminum.


Ah hold on it looks like I put the wrong heatsink in that post. I keep confusing them. The heatsink which bonded to the CPU with liquid metal was a Thermalright VenomousX which is as I mentioned, nickel plated copper. They both begin with V. lol


----------

